# Chaika Stadium Watch



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello i got these two watches the first one is mint case and mint outer dial but im not sure if the inner dial is bleachd by the sun or if it has comed in differnet colors ? And i have this other with a rubbish outer dial and rubbish case , but with a deeply green inner dial. My queston is should i try to switch dials or should i let it be?? Can any one please answer me that . Or please give me some clues. ?

Watch number one . With lightgreen dial .










Watch number 2 . Deeply green dial.

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006-4/1173027/DSCI0034~1.JPG


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I suppose it depends which one you like David  .

Fade dials were standard for these watches. I personally prefer the contrast provided by the lighter inner-dial







.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I too prefer the first one, it's second hand is nicer as well. Have you had the backs off? it would be interesting to see if they've the same movement, with the russian day display the first also looks much more authentic.

Foz


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hello and thanx for the replys







So the first one with light inner dial is original color or has it faded through the years ? I think i go along with you two and keep my lighter innerdial the shadows sort of melt together with the innerdial on a more natural way . I havnt had them open so i dont know if it is the same movement . Here is another picture of the first one .


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I think the movements will be Poljot 2627H autos  .


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

David75 said:


> Hello and thanx for the replys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen green fade faster than red, so I'd say it was originally a different colour i.e. different paint batches. The modern big green Luch calendar can vary a lot in colour, too.

The dark dial has a bit of damage on it, so I agree with your choice not to swap them, all other factors being equal.

Should be both the same movement, although sometimes the movement is stamped with the Poljot logo, and sometimes with the Chaika one.


----------

